# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch Hoa Kỳ giá sốc _ bay cùng Cheap2go

## mylinh1402

*Du lịch Hoa Kỳ giá sốc _ bay cùng Cheap2go*
*CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP VÉ MÁY BAY* 
* CAM KẾT VÉ GIÁ RẺ - NHANH CHÓNG - AN TOÀN*

·  Phục vụ 24/7  
·  Cam kết giá rẻ nhất, nhanh nhất
·  Giao vé tận nơi 
·  Tư vấn đường bay tốt nhất, rẻ nhất 
*0906944 872 – 0908 493 518 – 0908 131 659*
Y!M : dungpham_vieta@ yahoo.com
hieu_vieta@yahoo.com
ngan_vieta@yahoo.com
*“**KHUYEN* *MAI* *CUC* *SOC**”*
*Bay cung* *Singapore Airlines*
*Hotline :    * *3915 2141 – 42 - 43 – 44 ( 4 lines )*
*                 0906944 872 – 0908 493 518 – 0908 131 659*

*Region* 
*Destination* 
*(USD)*
*Max  Stay* 

SEA
SIN
90
7days

SIN
70
7days

JKT/MNL
125
14days

DPS
317
14days

EUR
AMS/CDG/ZRH/FRA/BCN/MIL/MUC/MAN/MOW
450
2mth

EUR
LON/CPH/IST
400
2mth

SWP
ADL/SYD/MEL
430
2mths

TPAC
LAX/SFO
350
3mths

TATL
NYC/HOU
350
3mths

WAA
JNB/CPT
430
1mth

MLE
480
7days

DEL/BOM/MAA/BLR/TRV/COK/CJB/KTM/HYD
230
14days

CCU
230
14days

NA
TYO/OSA/FUK/NGO
230
14days

PEK/SHA
230
14days

XMN/KMG/SZX/CTU/CKG/CSX/WUH
230
14day








*HOA KỲ- KHỞI HÀNH ĐỊNH KỲ*

*Cheap2go Travel Center* xin gửi đến Quý công ty lời chúc sức khoẻ và thành đạt.
Phương châm hoạt động của chúng tôi là “ mang đến sự hài lòng và thoải mái cho Quý khách hàng”. Chúng tôi chuyên thực hiện chương trình du lịch kết hợp công tác tại *Hoa Kỳ*, Dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn và đưa đón sân bay quốc tế,…

_Hawaii_
·  7 NGÀY 3 ĐẢO OAHU - BIG ISLAND – MAUI + KÊT HỢP THĂM THÂN -16,443,000 vnđ/ người
·  6 NGÀY 2 ĐẢO + KẾT HỢP THĂM THÂN -14,259,000 vnđ/ người
·  5 NGÀY 2 ĐẢO -11,928,000 vnđ/ người
·  5 NGÀY HONOLULU  RELAX -11,340,000 vnđ/ người

_Khám phá bờ Tây:_
·  LOS ANGELES – LAS VEGAS – HOOVER DAM – HOLLYWOOD – SAN JOSE – SAN FRANCISO -43,785,000 vnđ/ người 
·  LOS ANGELES – LAS VEGAS – HOOVER DAM –UNIVERAL STUDIO-HOLLYWOOD+ KẾT HỢP THĂM THÂN -35,595,000 vnđ/ người

_Khám phá bờ Đông:_
·  NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON DC + KẾT HỢP THĂM THÂN -5,145,000 vnđ/ người
·  TOUR 3 NGÀY : THOUSAND ISLANDS, NIAGARA FALLS, CORNING MUSEUM OF GLASS, WASHINGTON D.C., AND PHILADELPHIA -7,665,000 vnđ/ người 
·  TOUR DELUXE: 7 NGÀY BỜ ĐÔNG HOA Kỳ + ĐÓN TẠI SÂN BAY NEW YORK -17,010,000 vnđ/ người

_Đông & Tây kết hợp:_
·  NEW YORK- PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON DC - LAS VEGAS - LOS ANGELES -44,667,000 vnđ/ người
·  NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON DC – LAS VEGAS – HOOVER DAM – SAN JOSE – SAN FRANCISCO -54,495,000 vnđ/ người 

Ngoài ra, Chúng tôi có bộ phận chuyên tư vấn và hỗ trợ quý khách chuẩn bị hoàn chỉnh hồ sơ xin Visa Mỹ.

Thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ  *Hotline: 0906 800 111*
*CHEAP2GO TRAVEL ( CTY CP TM DV DL VIỆT Á)*
Add: 85A Phan Ke Binh St., Dist 1, HCMC, Vietnam
 Tel : (84 8) 3915 2141 - 42 - 43 - 44 Fax: (84) 3915 2145
 Cell : (84) 91 606 9955
 Email : tienduong@cheap2go.net
 Website : www.cheap2go.vn

----------

